# Favorite led zeppelin song?



## cmbajr (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine is "kasmire" because I have solo beats by dr.dre and when you get super stoned and turn the up all the way it sends chills all over and I feel like I'm being lifted. Led zeppelin


----------



## Taviddude (Oct 9, 2012)

There is NO WAY I could chose 1. Here are a couple favorites right off the top of my head. Most of em songs I either like to play on guitar, or drums. All Zeppelin is good. 

Not in any order. 

Kashmir 
The Rain Song 
Ten Years Gone 
Since I've Been Loving You 
No Quarter 
Babe I'm Gonna Leave You
Houses Of The Holy
In My Time Of Dying
Dazed And Confused
The Song Remains The Same

Of Course, Stariway To heaven.

Best Hard Rock and Roll band ever. A true phenomena. Perfect match of chemistry, and talent. The stars rarely align like they did when Zeppelin was born. They didn't give a fuck about interviews or all that other BS. Just making killer music. 
Bonham on drums rolling triplets with his tongue hanging out, John Paul Jones playing the organ, bass, and drawing backgrounds that could carry any sone to another level. Robert Plants primal vocal range turning etheral and blending into the music like another instrument. Jimmy Page- Shit, A-Z the best rock guitar player ever. There are many killer guitarists, but when Jimmy plays the guitar is a part of him. He is part of the guitar. Pure Passion. 
Favorite guitarist ever. 

If you want to see TRUE chemistry in a band check this out. You really get to see how tight and effortlessly they payed together. Even has Jimmy beating the shit out of the Violin Bow, and playing with his eyes closed in his own zone half the time. 

Classic Zeppelin.

[video=youtube;ZQgYn23Xvck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQgYn23Xvck&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;RSht5j3Cnh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSht5j3Cnh0[/video]

zeppelin is by far my favorite band.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0&feature=related

God damn, I can't not sing a long at the top of my voice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd3jDzp0QjM

dat riff blud.


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 9, 2012)

bron y aur stomp


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;W-0u5bUrRdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-0u5bUrRdM[/video]
this is pretty awesome..


----------



## calicat (Oct 9, 2012)

Kashmir then Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Railside Tokes (Oct 9, 2012)

Achilles last stand


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;HiLYEXL5cDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiLYEXL5cDg[/video]

... I thing Jimmy Page may be a bit too wasted here


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 10, 2012)

many of their songs lol....my 2 favorites would probably be Ten Years Gone and Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## PT1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I grew up on the Mighty Zep....all are my favorite....


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

As a bass player this has always been a fav... dig that bass line and come on who doesn't want their girl "squeezing their lemon til the juice runs down their leg"?[video=youtube;AbnKzRvNTD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbnKzRvNTD8[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Much better looking here 

[video=youtube;xH-_9cwdLug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 17, 2012)

i forgot the name of it but it goes dingy dongy diggity doo or something like that,.


----------



## stickyicky666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dont know if its cause im drunk and every thing sounds awesome right now but hey
[video=youtube_share;a3HemKGDavw]http://youtu.be/a3HemKGDavw[/video]
surprised i could even do that loll


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 17, 2012)

On an excellent stereo system... No Quarter. Lo-fi, they have much better songs.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;k8Ldbty-a8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Ldbty-a8E[/video]

Or how about..... the one that they ripped off from Buddy Guy... haha.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mfgDXd0Cc2c]http://youtu.be/mfgDXd0Cc2c[/video]


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 17, 2012)

D3monic said:


> [video=youtube_share;mfgDXd0Cc2c]http://youtu.be/mfgDXd0Cc2c[/video]


Crazy. Never heard that before. That's awesome.
I saw Tool once with a friend who was a huge fan. I've never known what they do though. Aside from the huge commercial success songs we all hear.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 17, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Crazy. Never heard that before. That's awesome.
> I saw Tool once with a friend who was a huge fan. I've never known what they do though. Aside from the huge commercial success songs we all hear.


Yea I love that remake, its on my playlist in the plowtruck.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 17, 2012)

PT1 said:


> I grew up on the Mighty Zep....all are my favorite....


I couldn't agree more


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 18, 2012)

Kashmir...it tasted like cinnamon pie once, when I was in a very special state of mind...


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;tsL6rXnxMio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsL6rXnxMio[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 14, 2012)

When the Levee Breaks

[video=youtube;wEKkJHSO8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 15, 2012)

My next fav is ......the Battle of Evermore

[video=youtube;-21AtiWV3TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-21AtiWV3TE[/video]


----------



## Drew4312 (Nov 15, 2012)

Over the Hill and Far Away


----------



## HotCheetos (Nov 15, 2012)

That one they stole from the neo-folk band. Or the Yardbirds. Or Joan Baez. Or that blues guy. Oh wait, that is all of them.



I'm a whore for drum solos, so Moby Dick I guess.


----------

